# Carpro ech2o as Rinseless



## ftoed

Hi all, 
First time doing a rinseless wash today after around 6 years of using a lot of different waterless washes (settled on megs d115).

Not sure why its taken this long to try it but wow, its even better and quicker than waterless wash!

The carpro ech2o really is good. Mixed up some quick detailer dilution as a pre soak, 30-40 ml in 4 litres of water for the rinseless. Just found it so quick and easy to use. I did a door first but then went on to do the whole side of the car boot , bonnet etc. It cleans so well, very easy to buff and dry and leaves it slick and shiny.

So now i have the rinseless bug, i may try ONR, i did try opti clean as a waterless...is that the same thing? But honeslty the carpro stuff is fantastic. I want to add something to the mix for a bit more protection when i wash, any ideas?


----------



## aslettd

Have a Google for homemade elexir. 10oz of distilled water, 1oz ech20 and 1 oz reload. A couple of sprays of that on the panel as you dry will be golden. You could try a spray of pure reload as you dry but I think that will clog your drying towels up in no time


----------



## ftoed

aslettd said:


> Have a Google for homemade elexir. 10oz of distilled water, 1oz ech20 and 1 oz reload. A couple of sprays of that on the panel as you dry will be golden. You could try a spray of pure reload as you dry but I think that will clog your drying towels up in no time


Excellent! I'll give it go, thanks.


----------



## Sean66

aslettd said:


> Have a Google for homemade elexir. 10oz of distilled water, 1oz ech20 and 1 oz reload. A couple of sprays of that on the panel as you dry will be golden. You could try a spray of pure reload as you dry but I think that will clog your drying towels up in no time


I use ONR with reload and it's fantastic !


----------



## Guest

ECH20 is one brilliant and quietly underrated product. I don't really believe in rinse less washing as I always have water on hand, but as a waterless/quick detailing it is just brilliant.

No polymer type of residue like ONR either, which means its not going to mask the hydrophobic qualities or clog up a ceramic coating.


----------



## bio10155

I use Ech2O as a pre-wetting agent before I get into my 2BM w. shampoo. I mainly use it as a super lubricant and for the encapsulation properties on my ceramic coat.


----------



## Yellow Dave

As a waterless wash or rinseless wash, is ech02 as good as optimum no rinse?

Looking at the dilution ratios it doesn’t seem to be as concentrated, but does it perform as well?


----------



## Guest

Yellow Dave said:


> As a waterless wash or rinseless wash, is ech02 as good as optimum no rinse?
> 
> Looking at the dilution ratios it doesn't seem to be as concentrated, but does it perform as well?


Much better product IMO, and a far better and more honest company to support (don't get me started). ONR leaves the panel clean without adding that weird slippery polymer feel that likely effects anything you put on top and ECH2O you can use in direct sunlight on a hot day, no bother.


----------



## Brian1612

I'm not a fan of the haze echo2 leaves behind.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

The haze buffs off easy. Actually useful if used are a waterless to see coverage. I can see it might be off-putting on a rinseless though.


----------



## ftoed

DannyRS3 said:


> The haze buffs off easy. Actually useful if used are a waterless to see coverage. I can see it might be off-putting on a rinseless though.


I didn't get any haze at rinseless dilution...since i tried ech2o , I've also tried optimum wash and wax rinsless. I know there are many variables with car paint what was on before, even the weather but i thought it was terrible next to the ech2o. Just didn't seem to work well at all.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Not tried it as a rinseless wash yet. But with some light dust spots from a couple of showers and a week of driving i tried ech02 as a waterless wash on a couple of panels and as a clay lube. Been really impressed with its ability to clean and lubricate


----------



## MAUI

aslettd said:


> Have a Google for homemade elexir. 10oz of distilled water, 1oz ech20 and 1 oz reload. A couple of sprays of that on the panel as you dry will be golden. You could try a spray of pure reload as you dry but I think that will clog your drying towels up in no time


Doesn't Elixir have a touch of Hydro2o?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

ftoed said:


> The carpro ech2o really is good. 30-40 ml in 4 litres of water for the rinseless.


Thats quite a strong dilution rate in comparison with ONR


----------



## sm81

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Thats quite a strong dilution rate in comparison with ONR


Carpro advice: 1:256. Same than ONR has.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

sm81 said:


> Carpro advice: 1:256. Same than ONR has.


yep 30 ml to 7.68 litres of water


----------



## ftoed

Maybe ive being going a bit strong..still, works well.
I still have my bottle of optimum wash and wax and i tell you what i have used it for, quick detailer, and it is very good, nice waxy sheen to it.


----------

